# Inspector jobs



## Tkosinski2 (Jan 12, 2017)

Hello all! I'm new to the forum. Names Tad. Just wanted to give some background and get some advice. Worked in hvac for my dads company for over ten years. Been on construction sites since I was like 9. Got my ICC cert for plumbing and started to apply for inspector jobs. Been having a hard time getting anything I'll get the invite to the test and interview andnevermake it past. Being in hvac I never really felt with foundations. I also went to the local community college and have an associates degree in building inspection technology. My question is how do I go about getting training to become an inspector?

Im married and just had my first child. She's six months old. My problem is I currently work in the automotive trade because my fathers company wasn't making me enough money to support my family. I had a friend who got me a job as a technician making a lot more money. I have no contractors license so to try to make the same money in construction isn't easy right now.


----------



## cda (Jan 12, 2017)

Welcome


What state are you in

California ???


----------



## cda (Jan 12, 2017)

if you can find a city that has seperate inspectors for all the major trades and get in as hvac inspector

Watch for smaller cities, might help you get in.

If a dept will let you do ride alongs, gets you exposed to the work and gets your name ouT


----------



## Tkosinski2 (Jan 12, 2017)

Yeah I'm in Los Angeles county California. I've done a few ride alongs but it's hard to do it with city's.


----------



## cda (Jan 12, 2017)

There are some California people on here, might be able to suggest

Also there are third party private companies, might look at those for a job, or step to a city job.

Not sure if the state needs you?? I know they have state fire inspectors


----------



## cda (Jan 12, 2017)

You might also try for residential or commercial indpector icc cert


----------



## Sifu (Jan 12, 2017)

Get your mech. cert, it should be a walk in the park for you.  Then I always tell people get the building cert.  It opens up more inspections and may be of more use to a department.  I think of certifications as the beginning of the process, get them and that gives you the opportunity and foundation to learn.


----------



## steveray (Jan 12, 2017)

Most of the REAL training is on the job, but you can keep acquiring certifications and any continuing ed type classes would be a help...


----------



## north star (Jan 12, 2017)

*% ~ %*


Tkosinski2,

*1st*, ...Welcome to The Building Codes Forum !   

*2nd*, ...IMO, you should think really, really hard about
[ potentially ] entering this career field.......It is a
very interesting and challenging field.......That said,
much like other careers, if you want to have &
maintain any type of integrity, you will have an uphill
fight from the first job you obtain until you are no
longer in the Codes.......There is no end to the
amount of things that you can learn and apply in the
understanding of the Built Environment.

*3rd*, ...*"IF"* you DO decide to enter the Codes career
field, DO NOT give up so easily........Learn to research
and dig in to the Codes and other Standards to find
answers, ...`cause you are going to be told a lot of
different things.......Learn to cite the various Codes
and Standards when asked.

I could ramble on and on and on infinitum, but you
get the point.....

Absolutely DO NOT give up until you find a good paying
job, and keep at it.

*4th*, ...I STRONGLY recommend that you join this
Forum by becoming a "paid subscription" Member
[  i.e. - a Sawhorse  ]......There is a wealth of information
and some VERY helpful people on this Forum.  


*% ~ %*


----------



## Tkosinski2 (Jan 12, 2017)

@steveray tgat was my other question. When you get hired as an inspector do they have you shadowing an inspector till your ready? If so I don't get why it's so important to have 30 years experience in the trades. 

@cda ive applied to a couple of the third party companies but the only thing I can think of is that they want the building very before any other cert. it was weird cause I went to three interviews for the same company and all of a sudden they just stopped responding to me and didn't tell me if I got the job or not. Very strange for such a big company


----------



## Tkosinski2 (Jan 12, 2017)

@north star i had one interview that I only dreamt of and when I didn't get it it devistated me. Started making me question if I was for this career or not. Something inside me wants to keep fighting, the whole "what if" situation. I know I can do the job especially after some training and I love the evolving fields and technologies and learning about them.


----------



## cda (Jan 12, 2017)

Well some maybe most more than likely want you to walk in the door, the first day, they give you a list of inspections, and say go do them.

Having to spend time training a person takes away from inspection time.

I would say keep applying, and maybe give yourself a cut off date, that if you do not have a job, move on

Maybe two years??? Plus you can get some more certs by than and make yourself look better

How old are you ???



You might find out where and when building inspector  assoc meets, try to join and attend,

That way they put a name to a face, plus you have more contacts for possible jobs


----------



## ICE (Jan 12, 2017)

It sounds as though you want to do the job with integrity.  Thats tough to do.  Remember that the AHJ rewards the ordinary and suffers the extraordinary poorly.


----------



## Tkosinski2 (Jan 12, 2017)

@cda im 32. @ICE id like to do the job correctly so that I may advance and have a career instead of a job. Is this not what people do as inspectors? I know the joke in the field is that inspectors don't know anything. I don't think that's true but maybe it is. Do most inspectors not know what there doing?


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 12, 2017)

Being a code inspector is a great job except it gets to political at times. I was turned down on a few jobs even with 10 years experience and a Master Code Professional cert. Sometimes I think a town already knows who they want to hire but they have to advertise by law.
But you need more certs.


----------



## cda (Jan 12, 2017)

Tkosinski2 said:


> @cda im 32. @ICE id like to do the job correctly so that I may advance and have a career instead of a job. Is this not what people do as inspectors? I know the joke in the field is that inspectors don't know anything. I don't think that's true but maybe it is. Do most inspectors not know what there doing?




Well, most do.

With that said some inspectors do not either keep up with codes, or some departments do not send their inspectors to training.

Some inspectors do not know the code, so they may miss stuff.


----------



## Tkosinski2 (Jan 12, 2017)

How do I get inspection experience? I feel like it's a catch 22. I need the job for experience but I can't get the job. Abuse I don't have inspection experience


----------



## cda (Jan 12, 2017)

Tkosinski2 said:


> How do I get inspection experience? I feel like it's a catch 22. I need the job for experience but I can't get the job. Abuse I don't have inspection experience





You just have to convince some one to hire you


----------



## cda (Jan 12, 2017)

Someone needs to post a link to search for California jobs


----------



## cda (Jan 12, 2017)

Like I said try to join a icc chapter::


http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/forum.php

You might also search their web sites for jobs


----------



## Tkosinski2 (Jan 12, 2017)

I use the icc website for cali jobs. Applied for a bunch of them, nothing yet. If you pass an icc test do you automatically get membership?


----------



## cda (Jan 12, 2017)

Tkosinski2 said:


> I use the icc website for cali jobs. Applied for a bunch of them, nothing yet. If you pass an icc test do you automatically get membership?




Membership to icc??


----------



## Tkosinski2 (Jan 12, 2017)

to your local inspector council you were talking about


----------



## cda (Jan 12, 2017)

Tkosinski2 said:


> to your local inspector council you were talking about




I am thinking no, but most do not charge much, and some you can attend the meetings free


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 13, 2017)

Personality and how you will "fit" into the existing organization is more important to me than the number of certs or the amount of experience you have.
I can and will train anybody who wants to learn. I can not train personalities.

The more you show your willingness to learn on your own that speak volumes to most of us.
Are you willing to relocate. A smaller jurisdiction might be a better start


----------



## linnrg (Jan 13, 2017)

I would say that all of your life experience applies not just the certs and I am in agreement with mtlogcabin.  Most of the people on here either spent time in the construction fields and then transitioned to the inspector role.  Some came from the design side to the inspection field.  If you want to eventually get to the inspection career I would try to work for the best construction company you can and then be their best performer.
As has been stated this field has its special times when either politics get involved or clients relations are such that it can be a pain.  For the most part it is a good career. The larger departments allows for specialty inspection categories, the smaller require real broad detailed knowledge in many disciplines.  To do this well you will have to get it into your brain that you must press yourself to learn all the time.  The codes have lots of nuances that you have to untangle then you get to the field where you need to know what you are looking at.  I would bet that all of us could tell you stories of our past ignorance but we somehow get past it by becoming better.  That's why most of us are paying to be here on this forum - to learn what we don't know and find out what others think is the real interpretation.  We also have a little bit of fun too.

Besides the code books and cert studying you are doing I would suggest reading a book called "what color is your parachute".  It gives advise on resumes, job application and the scary odds, the resume weeding, the interview process etc.  It is updated I think yearly to reflect today's career paths.  I read it probably 30 years ago and it left an impression on me.  I can tell you that after I polished my resume it did change my outcomes in terms of getting job offers. Today's digital environment has changed the game but me thinks taking a resume by hand and leaving your foot in the door so it can't close may still work.

Good luck


----------



## Tkosinski2 (Jan 14, 2017)

It sounds like some of you are already inspectors and feel that it is a great career and rewarding as well as challenging. This is exactly what I'm looking for in my career. Could my youth also be a down side when I'm being interviewed?


----------



## ICE (Jan 14, 2017)

Tkosinski2 said:


> @cda im 32. @ICE id like to do the job correctly so that I may advance and have a career instead of a job. Is this not what people do as inspectors? I know the joke in the field is that inspectors don't know anything. I don't think that's true but maybe it is. Do most inspectors not know what there doing?


I work with 150 other inspectors.  Like any other job, some are good at it and some shouldn't be doing it.  The emphasis is on customer service rather than competent inspections.  In another five years inspectors will not need correction notices.  That will be a boon for the construction industry and there will be no turning back.  Of course this is Southern California which is a world all to it's own.


----------



## cda (Jan 14, 2017)

Was wondering where the California people were?


Come on offer him an interview,,   Better a job!!!


----------



## Tkosinski2 (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm with cda! Lol I'm a likable person and knowledgeable too!


----------



## Tkosinski2 (Jan 16, 2017)

Could anyone recommend an inspection company in or around the Los Angeles area that might be willing to give someone training and a chance?


----------



## ICE (Jan 16, 2017)

JAS Pacific
G-Crew
Wildan

I don't know what their policy is on training but they are active in Socal.


----------



## Tkosinski2 (Jan 16, 2017)

@ICE I appreciate it. Thank you for the recommendation.


----------



## Tkosinski2 (Jan 19, 2017)

Can anyone help me find where the inspectors of Southern California meet? I'd like to make my presence known like you all have suggested but not sure where to start


----------



## cda (Jan 19, 2017)

Sorry I posted a bad link earlier in the thread

You need to look at each chapter to see when and where


http://www.iccsafe.org/membership/chapters/icc-chapters-and-boardstaff-liaison-map/


You might attend a few different ones, some may have more activity than others 


http://www.icclabc.org


----------



## Tkosinski2 (Jan 21, 2017)

Thank you @cda


----------



## fatboy (Jan 21, 2017)

Here is the Colorado Chapter's Job Page.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 21, 2017)

I am in the south bay area and we sometimes need a part time inspector PM me


----------



## mmmarvel (Jan 25, 2017)

Tkosinski2 said:


> Hello all! I'm new to the forum. Names Tad. Just wanted to give some background and get some advice. Worked in hvac for my dads company for over ten years. Been on construction sites since I was like 9. Got my ICC cert for plumbing and started to apply for inspector jobs. Been having a hard time getting anything I'll get the invite to the test and interview andnevermake it past. Being in hvac I never really felt with foundations. I also went to the local community college and have an associates degree in building inspection technology. My question is how do I go about getting training to become an inspector?
> 
> Im married and just had my first child. She's six months old. My problem is I currently work in the automotive trade because my fathers company wasn't making me enough money to support my family. I had a friend who got me a job as a technician making a lot more money. I have no contractors license so to try to make the same money in construction isn't easy right now.



So here is my two cents worth.  I graduated with a Associates degree in building inspection, the problem was I had no real construction experience, I got 8 certifications behind me but my lack of experience stopped me dead.  I ended up getting hired by a 'special testing' firm, they sample and tested concrete as well as verified that the stuff being poured was the proper design mix.  Read plans for epoxy anchors, checked plans and did inspections for masonry, welding, etc.  Lots of things that the typical inspector doesn't have time for as well as they don't go and get the certifications for.  That job lasted 3 years until the recession hit, but my experience and certs got me my present job with an airport.  Bottom line, look a little outside the box.  I would think your best bet is to get your mechanical cert and seek out mechanical inspector jobs.  Some private firms also hire mechanical inspectors, since you've worked in HVAC you have a good idea of what you are looking at/for - good luck.


----------



## mmmarvel (Jan 25, 2017)

Two cents more - do code compliance, it's a chance to get your foot in the door and gain experience.  Seriously consider moving and check out the employment section of this board; I'll keep my eye peeled for entry level jobs.

There is a company busy in so cal, here is the link, they are presently looking for (among other positions) a permit tech - again it's a foot in the door.
http://www.californiacodecheck.com/careers/


----------



## Tkosinski2 (Jan 25, 2017)

@mmmarvel i appreciate the help. Moving really isn't an option in my particular situation. My wife has a well paying job locally, she makes more than I do currently so we can't make it difficult on her. I'd like to stay within a 40 mile drive one way. Depending on pay I'd be willing to drive further or what have ya.


----------



## mmmarvel (Jan 26, 2017)

40 mile radius from where??  I posted some more jobs in CA including one that specifies it's an entry level job.  So are you talking 40 radius of LA or what??  Did you look into the firm that I posted the web site to (in a previous message)??


----------



## mmmarvel (Jan 26, 2017)

So testing labs in the LA area (not all show positions open, but it never hurts to call/email them).  CEM http://cemlabcorp.com/services_is.jsp.  Koury Engineering http://kouryengineering.com/. Southwest Inspection and Testing http://www.southwesttesting.com/.  These are suggestions like I pointed out before, my path didn't go exactly as I had planned, but in the end I'm fairly happy where I ended up - good luck.


----------



## Tkosinski2 (Jan 26, 2017)

@mmmarvel yeah I was looking at the site. I'm going to apply for permit tech for sure! Any foot in the door with equal pay to what I'm getting currently is the foot I'm looking for. I currently live in San Pedro. I found the drive to Costa Mesa everyday was killing me so I'd rather not travel very far. But if I get my foot in the door and have the ability to later get a job in a city or anything closer than I definitely would be willing to put up with the traffic for a while. I appreciate the links. I'm definitely going to look at them tonight and start applying


----------



## mmmarvel (Jan 27, 2017)

All I can say is apply, apply, apply the job you can be sure you won't get is the one you don't apply for.  Cities and companies have HR departments that decide if you're qualified or not, so don't count yourself out.  Don't minimize your experience.  You work in the trades/construction, be proud of it, let the people hiring know that.  I posted two new jobs in your geographical area today, check them out and apply.  Only expense is your time.


----------



## cda (Jan 28, 2017)

Not sure if I sent a link for this

Check it out, third party

Put in US, California:

https://career012.successfactors.eu/career?company=BVPROD&career_ns=job_listing_summary&navBarLevel=JOB_SEARCH&_s.crb=DyJng+HpdggQfQ0GaONzJboqqCc=



http://www.us.bureauveritas.com/home/careers


----------



## Tkosinski2 (Jan 28, 2017)

Thank you so much guys! So many great ideas and new directions to go. I appreciate all the help and continued help. I feel very welcomed in this forum!


----------



## mmmarvel (Jan 30, 2017)

Tkosinski2 said:


> Thank you so much guys! So many great ideas and new directions to go. I appreciate all the help and continued help. I feel very welcomed in this forum!



Another 3rd party company is SAFEbuilt, they have openings (currently) in LA and other areas of CA.  Here is the link.

http://safebuilt.com/current-openings/


----------

